# Account is borked???



## evileeyore (May 23, 2012)

Relique du Madde said:


> I think you're account is broken.





So... I've been away from ENW since posting in the "Faq Faq Faq" thread but upon returning I've discovered I can now only post here in the Meta sub-forum.  All my low-level permissions have been turned off.


----------



## Umbran (May 23, 2012)

You are currently listed as "user waiting e-mail confirmation".  Check your e-mail account and spam filter for an e-mail from the boards.

Otherwise, we'll need an admin to help you out.  [MENTION=114]Plane Sailing[/MENTION]?  [MENTION=2]Piratecat[/MENTION]?


----------



## evileeyore (May 23, 2012)

Can ya help a brother out and tell me which @ it went to?  This is a very, very old account and I'm geussing I no longer hve that email addy.



Side note:  How could I be waiting for an email confirmation?  This account is old and I've been posting for years...  unless you just sent one?

[EDIT]

Okay I could check the email addy I have as the point of contact here and it's current but there is nothing from ENW in it anywhere.  No SPAM, trash, etc.

[/EDIT]


----------



## Umbran (May 23, 2012)

evileeyore said:


> Side note:  How could I be waiting for an email confirmation?




That, I could not say.  One of the admins will have to answer that one.


----------



## Plane Sailing (May 23, 2012)

I can see that your email address is your username at gmail dot com.

I've modified your primary usergroup to 'registered users'

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## evileeyore (May 23, 2012)

Plane Sailing said:


> I can see that your email address is your username at gmail dot com.
> 
> I've modified your primary usergroup to 'registered users'
> 
> Let me know how it goes.




I still haven't recieved a confirmation email... however I have gotten posting and settings editting privileges back.

Thanks Plane Sailing!


----------



## TarionzCousin (May 30, 2012)

evileeyore said:


> *Account is borked???  *
> 
> So... I've been away from ENW since posting in the "Faq Faq Faq" thread but upon returning I've discovered I can now only post here in the Meta sub-forum.  All my low-level permissions have been turned off.



If your account had been *Borko-ed*, you would have been able to access the super-secret *Gamer Girls Only* forum.


----------

